
PMOG - pius
http://pmog.com/
======
Readmore
Maybe I'm just stupid but the description doesn't make any sense to me. Anyone
who's played this care to do a quick overview?

~~~
Tichy
last I looked, it was something like RescueTime or 8aweek, with funny
graphics. Interesting, though.

~~~
Alex3917
Would this be an inappropriate time to suggest a merger between RescueTime and
Idle RPG? Imagine how much more productive you'd be if you leveled up inverse
proportionally to time spent surfing the web.

~~~
mdemare
That would be cool! e.g. at rescuetime my efficiency is at 83%. Yawn.

How much cooler would it be if I was a Zen Monk in the Order of Time wielding
a Staff of the Moon. With pretty graphics of course (and a widget for on my
blog).

I mean, people have already succeeded in turning MMORPGs into work (farming,
selling virtual stuff on ebay), why not turn work into an RPG?

~~~
Tichy
I think that is an accurate description of PMOG.

------
DarrenStuart
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132451>

or

[http://terranova.blogs.com/terra_nova/2008/03/human-data-
as-...](http://terranova.blogs.com/terra_nova/2008/03/human-data-as-a.html)

------
jey
Is this better than ProgressQuest?

